# Ants



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

As we reach the height of summer, the creepy crawlie count is getting rather high round our house. I have dealt with cucarachas creeping out of a drain cover, and a wasps nest or two, but this morning I had a marching army or two of teeny tiny ants in my kitchen heading purposefully towards the bin. 
I have to have some admiration at the distance they had travelled to as the source of the nest seems to be the equivalent of Mars (other side of our driveway and up one level). I have put some of that powder stuff down where they were emerging through the cracks in the drive, but can anyone recommend something that I can put down in the kitchen? And I don't want to poison anyone in the process!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynn said:


> As we reach the height of summer, the creepy crawlie count is getting rather high round our house. I have dealt with cucarachas creeping out of a drain cover, and a wasps nest or two, but this morning I had a marching army or two of teeny tiny ants in my kitchen heading purposefully towards the bin.
> I have to have some admiration at the distance they had travelled to as the source of the nest seems to be the equivalent of Mars (other side of our driveway and up one level). I have put some of that powder stuff down where they were emerging through the cracks in the drive, but can anyone recommend something that I can put down in the kitchen? And I don't want to poison anyone in the process!


if we get an infestation I use the spray from Mercadona - brown tin?

first to kill the actual ants & then across/around doors & whatever pathway they seem to be taking

it seems to work for several days


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

See if you can find "KB Anti Hormigas" - it's a little green plastic enclosed disc with cutouts in the sides. The ant is attracted to it, goes in to the poison and takes it back to their colony and poisons the rest of them....we had to use them last year on our porches as we had a bit of a problem and within literally 2 days, no ants!:clap2: As it is an enclosed unit, there's no nasty sprays/powders all over the place.

They're only a few euros per unit - there are various makes on the market and you should be able to get them in most ferreterias/jardinerias or your local general store....our newsagent/aladdin's cave of a shop even stocks them.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Those little tiny ants are good at clearing up crumbs tho LOL. I've not had any in the house, but on our terrace after we've had a BBQ (feeding frenzy!!) these little chaps form an orderly queue and within hours its spotless under the table!!!

Flies and mozzies are our biggest problem, they're everywhere. I love sitting out in the evening, but its ruined by the mozzies!

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

This is an excellent product. We had a stream of ants up by the pool. I put one of these by the hole they were emerging from and the following day they were all gone



Tallulah said:


> See if you can find "KB Anti Hormigas" - it's a little green plastic enclosed disc with cutouts in the sides. The ant is attracted to it, goes in to the poison and takes it back to their colony and poisons the rest of them....we had to use them last year on our porches as we had a bit of a problem and within literally 2 days, no ants!:clap2: As it is an enclosed unit, there's no nasty sprays/powders all over the place.
> 
> They're only a few euros per unit - there are various makes on the market and you should be able to get them in most ferreterias/jardinerias or your local general store....our newsagent/aladdin's cave of a shop even stocks them.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> See if you can find "KB Anti Hormigas" - it's a little green plastic enclosed disc with cutouts in the sides. The ant is attracted to it, goes in to the poison and takes it back to their colony and poisons the rest of them....we had to use them last year on our porches as we had a bit of a problem and within literally 2 days, no ants!:clap2: As it is an enclosed unit, there's no nasty sprays/powders all over the place.
> 
> They're only a few euros per unit - there are various makes on the market and you should be able to get them in most ferreterias/jardinerias or your local general store....our newsagent/aladdin's cave of a shop even stocks them.



You cruel devil/mass murderer,just hope you can still live with yourself after that.
All the poor beggars wanted was a few tiny scraps out of the kitchen that you wouldn't have missed anyway.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> See if you can find "KB Anti Hormigas" - it's a little green plastic enclosed disc with cutouts in the sides. The ant is attracted to it, goes in to the poison and takes it back to their colony and poisons the rest of them....we had to use them last year on our porches as we had a bit of a problem and within literally 2 days, no ants!:clap2: As it is an enclosed unit, there's no nasty sprays/powders all over the place.
> 
> They're only a few euros per unit - there are various makes on the market and you should be able to get them in most ferreterias/jardinerias or your local general store....our newsagent/aladdin's cave of a shop even stocks them.


I'll look out for them. They sound just the thing....


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The stuff I use is called Master Lak. It comes in an aerosol and you spray it on the ground across their routes. It stinks - don't do what my Mrs. did once and spray it into the air in the bedroom by mistake - we had to vacate double quick in the middle of the night. 

It kills ants (and roaches apparently) instantly and lasts (it says) for a year as a barrier. I must say that when we moved in 5 years ago we had a terrible problem and we now have none and I don't have to use it every year so it seems to work. 

It warns not to use it indoors when people or pets are in the house and to ventilate fully before entering.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

I use those mass murdering little ant boxes with the cutouts (  ) and they seem to work. I've also found some ace stuff called 'BioKill' (last seen in Lidl, but elsewhere as well) which appears to be for all bugs but esp. ants and cockroaches. It's a trigger rather than an aerosol so much less fumes, and I tend to 'sweep' the floors with it now - spray it on the bottom of the broom to give a light covering all over (learned that trick in Thailand!). Still good for the spot kill too, and our kittens seem unaffected by it's use on the floor provided I keep them away while I'm doing it/til it dries.

FYI Jo the latest great thing for mozzies around here is Listerine - apparently they can't stand it. Just spray the patio and doorways to keep them clear!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

fourgotospain said:


> I use those mass murdering little ant boxes with the cutouts (  ) and they seem to work. I've also found some ace stuff called 'BioKill' (last seen in Lidl, but elsewhere as well) which appears to be for all bugs but esp. ants and cockroaches. It's a trigger rather than an aerosol so much less fumes, and I tend to 'sweep' the floors with it now - spray it on the bottom of the broom to give a light covering all over (learned that trick in Thailand!). Still good for the spot kill too, and our kittens seem unaffected by it's use on the floor provided I keep them away while I'm doing it/til it dries.
> 
> FYI Jo the latest great thing for mozzies around here is Listerine - apparently they can't stand it. Just spray the patio and doorways to keep them clear!


I've just bought a huge can of something evil looking and I'll try the spraying the broom trick to see if it works. These ants wait until I've gone to bed before making a bee line (excuse the insect pun!) for my bin. I take on board what Jo says about them cleaning up the crumbs under the table quite efficiently, but I've yet to see them manage to lift the bin up and take the full bin bag out and dispose of it! Once they have managed that feat, I'll stop zapping them and they can start other housechores for me!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

We live in the Campo and have perfected the art of keeping everything that crawls out of the House. We've tried them all over ten years here and this is the one:
Lotus N.F. Todo un Anno sin Insectos!
Spray it round all entrances, thresholds, window sill etc, kills anything that crawls including those big green and yellow centipedes which don't half bite, 'specially if they get into your bed I reckon to renew it about every six months of sooner if it rains. Available in your Ferreteria.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I use a line of talcum powder outside the front door and on window ledges--ants won't cross it atall! My father always used a white chalk line-apparently they won't cross that either --don't know why.The talcum powder does keep my house ant free-although my ant numbersoutside seem to have declined in this high heat anyway.


----------

